# New to site



## Godzilla (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi all 
We,re new to the site as we are in the planning phase of relocating to our retirement lifestyle country 
I,m rob 44 and the boss lady is Victoria just a smidge over 21 lol 
We are not certain where we want to retire to it is either Cyprus Spain or possibly somewhere else as i say we are in the planning phase 

We are planning to visit cyprus and spain in the next few months for slightly extended holidays to get a feel of the countries and to see which one suites us both 

As I said it is retirement so work not an issue but i want to make sure there is plenty to do also the laborious details ie crime health transport shopping and activities 
So far i must admit i,m not liking what i,m reading on crime in spain but i,m Not naive either

So if any one has any good advice my ears are always on standby like radar 

Many thanks 
Rob and vikky


----------



## Patg (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi, 

Question really is not where but why, so let me try to give you some perspective. 

So far 2 years in Spain (Torrox Costa, East of Malaga) followed by (current) 21 months in Lower Peyia, North and West of Paphos Town. 

Pro's

First, no need to learn a new language (assuming no or limited knowledge of Spanish). 

Second, in some ways more British than the UK, good and bad. 

Third, crime remains about the lowest in the EU. 

Fourth, Winter's are much nicer. 

Con's

First, electricity very expensive, worst in the EU. 

Second, this is an island, much that is consumed is imported by sea, we bare the cost. 

Third, don't expect a full NHS service, similar to Spain in that respect. 

Fourth, Winter's can be very cold. 

My opinion, for what it's worth? Having lived in both Countries? 

Cyprus! All the way. 

Summer's are similar to Spain so make sure you have access to a swimming pool! 

You will need a car if, like us, you live out of town. 

There are more posts on the Cyprus forum relevant to your question, take some time and compare with those of Spain. 

No regrets

Pat(rick)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We looked at Spain before deciding on Cyprus 10 years ago. My sister had lived in Spain for 18 years and the rise in crime put us off and eventually she left having been robbed 3 times despite bars on all windows and doors and 3 large dogs.

we don't regret our decision for one moment.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Patg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Question really is not where but why, so let me try to give you some perspective.
> 
> ...


Just to put things right!
The first con is very wrong. The electricity price is NOT the the worst in Europe, it is in the middle. And it seem to get down all the time


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

During the time after the power station was blown up electricity was certainly high but in recent times since the new power station came online we have seen our bills drop significantly. We were paying a surcharge towards the building of new station which we no longer do and I think that the new one is more efficient than the old one was so that has made a big difference.
Our last bill was just over €200, which considering we have 2 computers running all day, two televisons in the evening and several fans going I really don't think that is bad at all. Previous bills were well in excess of €300 so we are very happy with the price drop.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> During the time after the power station was blown up electricity was certainly high but in recent times since the new power station came online we have seen our bills drop significantly. We were paying a surcharge towards the building of new station which we no longer do and I think that the new one is more efficient than the old one was so that has made a big difference.
> Our last bill was just over €200, which considering we have 2 computers running all day, two televisons in the evening and several fans going I really don't think that is bad at all. Previous bills were well in excess of €300 so we are very happy with the price drop.


We got our new bill todaz and our price is now 22,8 cent per Kwh. Compared to 17 in UK is seem and 28 in Germany But still the bill can be very high ofc, A/C is a very costly pleasure.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We never use our a/c. Apart from being very expensive to use it is also very unhealthy. We have ceiling fans in all rooms and on very hot days we may also use pedestal fans aimed at us for extra cooling. It works well.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> We never use our a/c. Apart from being very expensive to use it is also very unhealthy. We have ceiling fans in all rooms and on very hot days we may also use pedastel fans aimed at us for extra cooling. It works well.


Yea we do the same. We used the AC for one hour before bedtime on Saturday when it was extremely hot


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 30, 2014)

*Thanx*

Many thanx Pat 

All the points you made tick all my boxes and the wife is quite easy to please on most 

1 pool a certainty as far as i,m concerned 

2 is there any scope for private health instead of nhs style ? 

3 car a certainty aswell as we are hopeing to live out in the sticks a wee bit 

Sorry if this is a tad disjointed i,m using an ipad at work and rushing a touch 

Once again many thanx for the info


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 30, 2014)

The more i read up on spain it,s gonna be a no go 

I,m thinking it is only an option as far as it,ll be easier to get to and prob cheaper to initially move to but we ate looking to relax a little explore a little but most of all enjoy each others company more due to work being out of the way 
I don,t think i would relax enough thinking if we are going to be burgled or some such 

Many thanx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You can either pay as you go with private doctors or take out insurance to cover you.
My husband and I are entitled to government health care but prefer wherever we can to go private as the general hospital is a cattle market. We have insurance which covers us for anything serious but pay for day to day things ourselves.
Private health care is excellent and much cheaper than in the UK.

If either of you is working, even part time, and paying social insurance you would both be entitled to state health care. Once one of you is in receipt of state retirement pension from the UK you would both be entitled to state health care.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Godzilla said:


> Many thanx Pat
> 
> All the points you made tick all my boxes and the wife is quite easy to please on most
> 
> ...


If you become resident here and are not of retirement age then you HAVE to take out private medical insurance. Lots of companies doing private med ins so you would have to get quotes all depends on your personal health. have to have a Dr's exam to get the ins.

Good luck


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You are quite correct, if not at retirement age you do need some form of insurance. However you can go for the very cheapest basic insurance and pay for most things as you go and keep the insurance only for big claims.


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanx for the info 

We are both under the retirement age so private is a definite then i,ll look more closely into that when it is set in stone we,re going 

Been talking to the boss lady and it appears she has heard pretty much the same as myself and it seems spain as just gone the way of the England football team ( which suites me ) 

What are the quietest areas to look at for living ( buying ) on the paphos side ?

We,re not too fussy as to being nr the beach i guess as long as we get the view


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi Rob and Victoria,
as you are coming over for an extended holiday then that will be ideal for you both to look around.

The Paphos region is huge and there are many nice places to live. A lot of people on this site will be happy where they are and would naturally recomend the area that they are in. However it is in your own interest to just relax and look around.

All the best


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 30, 2014)

expatme said:


> Hi Rob and Victoria,
> as you are coming over for an extended holiday then that will be ideal for you both to look around.
> 
> The Paphos region is huge and there are many nice places to live. A lot of people on this site will be happy where they are and would naturally recomend the area that they are in. However it is in your own interest to just relax and look around.
> ...


Many thanx expatme 
think you are right on that ( just being a typical over planning everything in a place having a good heads up hard work done by others kind of bloke )

To be honest i,m really looking forward to getting over there and just looking around and enjoying a good holiday too boot


----------

